# Best Buy and Future Shop



## tricky_ab (Jun 15, 2006)

So I was looking around for a new MacBook (black) and I'm having a hard time getting one at either store. Are they in short supply or something because you can't order it online as well. That the deal with this? Even the two models below are in short supply online (But they had some in store)...

Before you tell me to head down to my local Apple store, I've got gift cards that I want to use towards my purchase.

Maybe someone here knows more about this...


----------



## gordguide (Jan 13, 2001)

Best Buy and Future Shop are the same company (Best Buy, from Minneapolis, bought Future Shop a while back; the Best Buy stores were build after the aquisition; it's no suprise they are both out of stock; it's the same stock).

In very broad terms, neither has been very good at anticipating demand for Apple product in the past, so I'm sure no-one is surprised they have supply issues now. I had no problem finding a 2Gig CoreDuo last week; but then again I never shop at Future Shop anymore; a sentiment many former customers share.


----------



## Deep Blue (Sep 16, 2005)

gordguide said:


> Best Buy and Future Shop are the same company (Best Buy, from Minneapolis, bought Future Shop a while back;


Good point. Deep down I knew this but, when shopping, I often forget and imagine they are competing.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

When pricematching Best Buy against FutureShop, they like to say it's against their rules because they're "the same company."

At that point, you ask if they'll accept a gift card from the other store, to which they have to reply that they really aren't "the same company."

Same owners, yes, but not exactly the same.

This doesn't help the OP find a black MacBook.

Save the giftcards for giftgiving, and buy yourself a computer via the Apple Store.


----------



## Betty Woo (Feb 5, 2005)

tricky_ab said:


> Before you tell me to head down to my local Apple store, I've got gift cards that I want to use towards my purchase.
> 
> Maybe someone here knows more about this...


This is probably a bit off-tangent but when my friend was stuck with FutureShop gift cards and he wanted something Mac-y, he just phoned around his friends and told them he had a giftcard he doesn't really want, did anyone want to buy it off him for 90% of the face value of the cards or was anyone heading down there in the next week or so to buy something and be willing to let him 'pay' for part of the purchase with the gift cards in exchange for cash. 

The last option worked well 'cause one of his friend's friend wanted to buy a cheap microwave but it would have been too bulky to carry on a bus. My giftcarded friend had a car and gave the other guy a lift home after exchanging the giftcards at the FutureShop for $$.

He got cash, the other guy got a lift and the local Apple reseller got a sale:clap:


----------



## subneural (Jun 7, 2006)

tricky_ab said:


> So I was looking around for a new MacBook (black) and I'm having a hard time getting one at either store. Are they in short supply or something because you can't order it online as well. That the deal with this? Even the two models below are in short supply online (But they had some in store)...
> 
> Before you tell me to head down to my local Apple store, I've got gift cards that I want to use towards my purchase.
> 
> Maybe someone here knows more about this...


All I can suggest to help you out is to use the "check store stock" feature on their respective websites. It might be worth a bit of a drive to be able to use those giftcards.

FWIW, I walked out of futureshop with the last 2.0Ghz iMac (I didn't want the 1.83GHz since it had shared memory and 1/2 teh ram!) so I agree that their ability to anticipate stock levels isn't that great.

At least the price was right. I do appreciate that price isn't everything, I just didn't want to buy from Carbon for a few reasons.


----------



## gordguide (Jan 13, 2001)

"...When pricematching Best Buy against FutureShop, they like to say it's against their rules because they're "the same company."

At that point, you ask if they'll accept a gift card from the other store, to which they have to reply that they really aren't "the same company."

Same owners, yes, but not exactly the same.
..."

Funny, from your description they sound exactly the same to me ;-)


----------



## zoziw (Jul 7, 2006)

In Calgary, at Northland Village Shoppes, there is a Futureshop and a Best Buy at the same end of the mall.  

Wonder what the lease agreement is??


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

HowEver said:


> When pricematching Best Buy against FutureShop, they like to say it's against their rules because they're "the same company."


I pricematched a pair of speakers last month (at two different stores) at FS versus BB and nary a problem.


----------



## tricky_ab (Jun 15, 2006)

Well...Best Buy is having an Onlne sale tonight starting at 6 PM (I got the email). I'm just waiting to see if FS is doing the same...if so then I'll order it and get my stuff adjusted when I go to pick it up in store...


----------



## Grazer5 (Jul 19, 2005)

Even though they are the same company, they operate differently. I work for the company that produces all of the instore signage for Best Buy Canada. We don't do anything for Future Shop. All their art comes from the same facility in BC that Future Shop uses. Their stores are almost always built within a couple blocks at the most from each other. The biggest difference I think is in that BB doesn't pay commisions to their people, so they seem more laid back and knowledgeable to me. Also, Apple won't let them discount the stuff too much.


----------



## arminia (Jan 27, 2005)

Ad in Best Buy flyer. 17 " imac $1349. Upgrade to 20" for $200.


----------



## modsuperstar (Nov 23, 2004)

IronMac said:


> I pricematched a pair of speakers last month (at two different stores) at FS versus BB and nary a problem.


The same company line is just one certain employees like to use to screw you out of a proper price match. If they ever pull that line ask them if you phoned head office whether they would agree that they are the same company. FS and BB head office do not like their employees using this tactic, so you can really get someone in sh*t by doing this, and they know it.


----------

